# Sparrow day 155 Ligs are GONE!!!!!!!!



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

I am feeling like a new mom that is just waiting and waiting Sparrow is due at 152 days would be Feb 17th is this the day I use for due date? I got a nice pic of her pooch today and a side shot Im so excited! :leap:


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Our 1st time Waiting is hard*

It is always hard to wait! lol Usually my girls go at 150-152 days but this year my new doe went at 145. I like to use 150 days. Can't wait to see what you get!! :leap:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Our 1st time Waiting is hard*

I had one go in day 144, one 150, and the last one go day 154 so it can be al over but I use 150 as my due date since really they can go from day 140 to 160.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Our 1st time Waiting is hard*

Mine went at day 147 but she had triplets (nubian) if that had anything to do with it.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Our 1st time Waiting is hard*

Waiting for the 1st babies is torture!!! I just had my first babies Dec 16th (day 151 and she had triplets) My husband thought I was crazy going out every night (3-4 times)checking on her :wink:

Good Luck and happy kidding!!! :thumbup:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Our 1st time Waiting is hard*

That is something about goat raising that doesn't get easier! I still am crazy anticipating each doe kidding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our 1st time Waiting is hard*

She is so pretty ...love the crown..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Our 1st time Waiting is hard*

It never gets easier....the waiting is always the part that kills me!! I have one in the stall now who is due any day and she is torturing me. When you get to the point where you are sleep deprived and about to go in and get them yourself....that is when they deliver lol


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Our 1st time Waiting is hard*

Doesn't it just suck ...I have to wait till March ! I have to also comment that she is a perfect weight and looks very healthy...nice job !


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Our 1st time Waiting is hard*

She's very pretty! Our first doe due this year is due Feb 18th! So we'll be expecting the same time!  This part of the wait is what gets me, you get down to about the last month, and the anticipation gets an energy boost! We had 6 sets of twins born last year, but for every kidding we've had so far, it always feels like the first time! 
Plus now that we've started feeling movement in this doe...that makes the anticipation sooo much more LOL


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Our 1st time Waiting is hard*

Thank you for all the encouraging words everyone! I may be a little bit of a proud mom and think she is totally pretty too! That's why I put the crown she is my princess :angelgoat: Love her to pieces Ive raised her from weaning she just turned 2yrs. and this is her 1st time 2. The buck was a gorgeous paint so I really hope I get color. She does have one spot on her hock LOL! So 150 would be due the 15th of Feb 2 days earlier woot woot LOL


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Our 1st time Waiting is hard*



toth boer goats said:


> She is so pretty ...love the crown..... :thumb: :greengrin:


Thanks you!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Our 1st time Waiting is hard*



HoosierShadow said:


> She's very pretty! Our first doe due this year is due Feb 18th! So we'll be expecting the same time!  This part of the wait is what gets me, you get down to about the last month, and the anticipation gets an energy boost! We had 6 sets of twins born last year, but for every kidding we've had so far, it always feels like the first time!
> Plus now that we've started feeling movement in this doe...that makes the anticipation sooo much more LOL


Thank you!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Our 1st time Waiting is hard*



apachedowns said:


> Doesn't it just suck ...I have to wait till March ! I have to also comment that she is a perfect weight and looks very healthy...nice job !


I always think shes fat LOL! Thanks I'm so knew to goats and appreciate that you took notice as I have been wondering about that.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Our 1st time Waiting is hard*

Oh.. your doe is nice looking. She could have some awesome colored babies or for her first it may be just one baby. Our first doe will be 150 days on Feb. 19th. Several of us will have does kidding around that time. It is good to read up and look at pictures or videos of problem & normal births so you can be prepared if something goes wrong. Most of the time, things go well but it sure keeps us anxious if we are not sure what to expect.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Our 1st time Waiting is hard*

This is my second year.. and I think I'm just as excited and anxious to get the kidding started. I have 2 that were bred multiple times.. with the first possible due date being Jan 23rdish. If it's possible to "will" a goat to deliever... than I'll have 2 kidding in about 10 days!!! My next due date is right with yours in Feb. Good luck to us all!!!!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Our 1st time Waiting is hard*

Went out to feed this morning and Sparrow is loosing her mucus plug... I think?
She is starting to get a bag now finally. I'm so excited I cant stand it. She is allot bigger now too and I can see lots of movement on the right side. She is due Feb 15th about 3 more weeks :stars: I'm counting down. My friend had 3 does deliver last week one was quads and the last was still born :sigh: 2 and 3 were breech and 1 normal. 2nd doe triplets and wouldn't deliver placenta and had to get a shot to induce her to deliver it. Also that same doe last one presented head only. My friend had to go in and reposition then she assisted her birth :hair: I so hope none of this happens to us. ray:


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Our 1st time Waiting is hard*

Wow! I open that doesn't happen to you guys either. For some peace of mind for you though, Out of the almost 10 years that I have been breeding goats, last year and this year were the only years that I have had to help deliver. This year it was the same doe that had issues last year, so I am not breeding her anymore. And the other kid was just a monster doeling lol Hope that gives you some encouragement!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Our 1st time Waiting is hard*



fiberchick04 said:


> Wow! I open that doesn't happen to you guys either. For some peace of mind for you though, Out of the almost 10 years that I have been breeding goats, last year and this year were the only years that I have had to help deliver. This year it was the same doe that had issues last year, so I am not breeding her anymore. And the other kid was just a monster doeling lol Hope that gives you some encouragement!


Thank You! It does help but on the other hand last year both does had delivered on thier own. She came out in the morning to dry kids 
Im just being a worry wort LOL! Im not a good waiter either But enjoying the upcoming signs that she is progressing


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Our 1st time Waiting is hard*

This is Fire and Ice He is the Buck bred to Sparrow. Hoping for some paint to come my way. My doe does have 1 small spot on her hock does that make her a paint? Or still considered a traditional? :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our 1st time Waiting is hard*

She would is a traditional ...it has to be pretty big in size.. to make her a paint.... :wink: If she has the paint gene close in to her pedigree.. you may get paints.... if not hope the buck is dominate with the paint gene...... :thumb:


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Our 1st time Waiting is hard*

Thanks I thought so but was hoping her small "freckle" I call it would help in the paint gene Bummer LOL! All I want is no problems and healthy kid or Kids


----------



## EandEBoersWV (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: Our 1st time Waiting is hard*

I have 8 does due at any time. I'm so anxious, my husband thinks I'm a nutcase. I hate to leave the house and whenever I do I race home to see if I have any babies yet, and its always the same...no babies.


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Our 1st time 2/15 she is big could be wrong on Due date*



EandEBoersWV said:


> I have 8 does due at any time. I'm so anxious, my husband thinks I'm a nutcase. I hate to leave the house and whenever I do I race home to see if I have any babies yet, and its always the same...no babies.


 :hi5: My husband thinks Iam a nutcase too! LOL! Thinking good thoughts your way and babies sooooooooooooooooooooooon... :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Our 1st time due 2/15 she is big could be wrong on Due d*

I took some pics of her today as Im thinking she is really getting bigger. She was with a young buckling before I sent her to be bred with Fire and Ice. Im thinking she might have been bred by him. Now I have no idea when she is due :hair: Here are some pics from today

























This is the younger buckling I had her with but I didnt think her could reach her I mean mount LOL! Maybe I think I was wrong?????????????????????


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Our 1st time due 2/15 Waiting is hard*

From what I hear, if there's a will there's a way. So if she came into heat around him, he probably would make at least a valiant attempt.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our 1st time due 2/15 Waiting is hard*



> Thanks I thought so but was hoping her small "freckle" I call it would help in the paint gene Bummer LOL! All I want is no problems and healthy kid or Kids


 No problem...yeah... I feel the same way... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Sparrow has discharge??????due 2/15*

15 more days getting closer Im so excited :dance: Im Hoping for Valentines twins :kidred: :kidred:

:whatgoat: Is she closer than I thought??????????????? bag is fuller than this morning but her ligs are there one is higher than the other is that normal? I got pics need to upload so I can show you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our 1st time due 2/15 Waiting is hard*

Thinking pink... :kidred: :kidred: :thumb:


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Sparrow has discharge??????due 2/15*



got2bkidding said:


> 15 more days getting closer Im so excited :dance: Im Hoping for Valentines twins :kidred: :kidred:
> 
> :whatgoat: Is she closer than I thought??????????????? bag is fuller than this morning but her ligs are there one is higher than the other is that normal? I got pics need to upload so I can show you.


HAVE QUESTION?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Sparrow has discharge??????due 2/15*

Our doe due the 18th has had a lot of discharge. The other day she had a LOT of white goop on her rear end. Her udder has gotten bigger too. She's a first timer, and I adore her cute udder 

If her udder is a little bigger than in the last pic you posted, IMO it sounds like she is on track. Sure can't wait to see what she gives you!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Sparrow has discharge??????due 2/15*

quote="HoosierShadow"]Our doe due the 18th has had a lot of discharge. The other day she had a LOT of white goop on her rear end. Her udder has gotten bigger too. She's a first timer, and I adore her cute udder 

If her udder is a little bigger than in the last pic you posted, IMO it sounds like she is on track. Sure can't wait to see what she gives you! [/quote]

Ok good cuz she still has discharge clearish white like you said. Her Ligs are alot softer today and she is looking different in the flanks. If she were to go this early I paid for her to be bred to my own buckling LOL! Not the registered beautiful paint buck I wanted to have bred her. I hope he was still to young to mount her and to short. He was only with her for 2 days and he was half her size smaller. Here I go worrying again.   Just want health kids I must be patient and stop the worrying [


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Sparrow has discharge??????due 2/15*

Sparrow is such a beautiful girl! I can't wait to see her baby (or babies)!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sparrow has discharge??????due 2/15*

She is progressing right...and the discharge is normal.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Sparrow has discharge??????due 2/15*

LOL. Usually, there is enough "going on back there" in does "near term" that a newbie gets really excited too early. I still do it and I've been breeding for 5-6 years now. Her behavior, is as much a "signal" that things are happening as alot of the "physical" things going on. Watch for her to seperate herself from the other goats. She will be making a nest...and remaking the nest...till it's just perfect. She gets a "vacant" look in her eyes, and will be very affectionate to you. She will do some stretching, and start talking to her tummy, that's really cute.

Mostly, she will wait until you have to go somewhere. I always get a "doe sitter" if we get hungry and I HAVE to go to the store! :GAAH:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Sparrow has discharge??????due 2/15*

How is Sparrow doing?


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Sparrow has discharge??????due 2/15*

The buck she is bred to looks like a twin to a buck I used to own. His name was Philippe though, and I sold him to some people down the road from me so he lives in Oklahoma. Both his parents were traditional and he would give me paints on traditional does, so your girl has hope!

How is she doing today?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sparrow has discharge??????due 2/15*

How is sparrow?


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Sparrow has discharge??????due 2/15*

She still has discharge and udders are really progressing :shocked: LOL! Her ligaments are soft and low Waiting with such excitedment for my first babies!
THIS WEEK Day 147 today Soooooooo very excited! Hoping for :kidred: :kidred: OR :kidblue: :kidred: Paints! 
Come on Sparrow :hair:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sparrows getting close due 2/15*



> Hoping for :kidred: :kidred: OR :kidblue: :kidred: Paints!


 Come on sparrow.... :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Sparrows getting close due 2/15*

It will be fun to see what she has! Paints would be so neat, I LOVE paints! i want a paint doe soooo bad, we had a gorgeous paint buckling last year, our very last kid born in the spring season.


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Sparrows getting close due 2/15*

Day 148 still the same... Alot of streching yesterday and she kept going to the corner and put her nose in it and just stood there. None of that today She is bright eyed and bushy tailed. She even ran and jumped like a kid LOL! :laugh: Come on Girl! I bet she goes over due just to get my goat Haha! :GAAH: :laugh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sparrows getting close due 2/15*

Hope she gives you cute kids soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sparrows getting close due 2/15*

:laugh: :thumb:


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Sparrows getting close due 2/15*

Weird color discharge is this norm? And some udated udder shots from today


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Sparrows getting close due 2/15*

Looks normal to me, kind of an off yellow color? our doe due on the 25th has had an off and on discharge that is an off white/yellow color, but she had this last time too.


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Sparrows due today still waiting 2/15*

:hair: :shrug: :GAAH: When????? LOL! I want to see babies

So What do you think single or twins she is so long and deep I wonder???
























Just for fun Holly feeding her some grain :wave:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Sparrows due today*

I think twins, both traditional.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sparrows due today*

Twins... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Sparrows due today*

I say twins too!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sparrows due today*

Come on Sparrow! Show us what you have in there.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Sparrows due today*

I hope it's twin doelings!!  Keep us posted! :stars:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Sparrows due today*

How is Sparrow today? :greengrin:


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Sparrows due today*

I just checked on her and NOTHING special going on :hair:

I knew she would go over and keep me waiting plus she is a FF. She does have alot of discharge but way to "WHERE'S MY GRAIN MOM!" :laugh:

Thanks for all the Twin votes thats what Im hoping for ray:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Sparrows due today*

You know, the only difference I noticed in Buttercream was that her udder had gotten bigger and her ligaments stayed gone. She was her normal self yesterday morning, and scarfed down her food like usual a few hours before she kidded!

I hope Sparrow kids soon for ya. Can't wait to see her babies!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Sparrows due today*

I guess her udders do seem bigger but not strutted. Ligaments there but low and soft. I so hope it is today much nicer weather. She acts like she isnt even preggers Bessmiller Your gave me hope! I just love your Hanah


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sparrows due today*

:GAAH: They sure make the waiting process hard.


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Sparrows on day 152*

So this morning one lig is gone and other is very mushy  Her udders still look the same but she is not so eager to go to her outside pen she just walked in stead of OMG feed ME! She did eat thou She finally seems uncomfortable

Could someone tell her she can have her kids now! :GAAH:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Sparrows on day 152*

Yay! All right, Sparrow...have those babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sparrows on day 152*

She may be thinking about it.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Sparrows on day 152*

My doe kidded on day 153 last year.. probably will again this year. So hard to keep waiting. Sparrow will have 'them' tomorrow after breakfast probably at noonish. Just Guessing.


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Sparrows on day 152*



toth boer goats said:


> She may be thinking about it.... :wink: :thumb:





packhillboers said:


> My doe kidded on day 153 last year.. probably will again this year. So hard to keep waiting. Sparrow will have 'them' tomorrow after breakfast probably at noonish. Just Guessing.


I think she is thinking about it... ligs very low and mushy- udder firm but not strutted - very differant than this morning. She keeps looking at her tummy then itches it. Sqwauting to pee and only a little discharge comes out and hunching up. Oh yeah and posty :thumbup: Day 153 is aproaching Hope it is by tomorrow packhillboers :dance:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Sparrows on day 152*

Come on Sparrow!!!!! We had a doe go a week over due in Oct...it was pure torture LOL


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: Sparrows on day 152*

How is Princess Sprrow today?


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Sparrows on day 152*

Sparrow is still Preggers!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hair: :GAAH: :shrug: 
Waiting is terrible Im so impatient so yesterday I stayed off the computer cuz I was driving myself crazy. Please Lord let it be today.

Her udders are :shocked: big! But I still can feel ligaments very soft and low COME ON GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sparrows on day 154*

:hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Sparrows on day 154*

Goodness! Come on Sparrow...lets see those babies!! :stars:


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Sparrows on day 154*

Udders are very firm I cant tell if Strutted she has so much hair on them. But big differance than this morning FIRM is all I can discribe. Please O Please let this be the night ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Sparrows on day 154*

Could very well be!  Keep us updated! She's gotta give them up sometime LOL - for what it's worth, Madison's mom ALWAYS goes overdue with her kids, I got to the point I was thinking 'she's going to be pregnant forever' LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sparrows on day 154*

Certainly sounds like she's ready to finally let them out! Happy kidding vibes being sent your way!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Sparrows on day 154*

You must be thinking, we are all these people having their goat babies and I'm still waiting for Sparrow???


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sparrows on day 154*

Come on girl let those babies out!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Sparrows on day 154*

How is Sparrow today? :greengrin:


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Sparrows on day 154*



Tayet said:


> You must be thinking, we are all these people having their goat babies and I'm still waiting for Sparrow???


So true LOL! :hair: Its not fair! Just kidding :laugh: And still no babies. My friend was just here and said her bag is not even full enough 
:whatgoat: What the heck? Says she doesnt even think today????? I guess she is going for the 22nd a week late :GAAH: 
She was pawing like crazy last night and rubbing her head on the wall didnt finish her grain this morning. :shrug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Sparrows on day 154*

Still nothing!?? She's going to drive us all nuts! :laugh:


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Sparrows on day 154*

Her Ligaments are GONE! :leap: She is still acting normal and udders have not changed since this morning Im on pins and needles. You guys were not kidding when you say they drive you nuts CUZ IM NUTS WITH NO HAIR :ROFL:

Come on Sparrow I know you want them out too so PUSH them babies out! :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

hope she speeds things up for you! lol


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Try reverse psychology...its ok Sparrow. Take your time. We dont really care when we meet your kids. No rush. :laugh: :GAAH:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

AH! How exciting! :greengrin:


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Good luck! :leap:


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

I am right there with you!! My Emma is driving me crazy!! She was preggo when we got her. Two weeks ago, she had some discharge. Then, nothing. UGH. She has to have them soon, because we have had them for over 4 months!! I think she is trying to make me crazy!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope she goes soon, she's kept them cooking in that oven long enough! Come on Sparrow!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I hope she does not keep you waiting much longer! ray: :hair: :GAAH:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Could she have a later due date? 
Sparrow.... where are your cute kids?


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Good morning Sparrow. Kids today???? :? :whatgoat:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Anything yet? :hug:


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

BABIES ARE HERE TWINS! :stars: :stars: :leap: :wahoo: :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!! :leap: :clap:   :stars: :stars: :wahoo: :birthday: :balloons: :cake: :gift: arty:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :stars: :stars: :dance: :birthday: :cake: :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Well she sure held out for as long as she could stand it(been following this thread).
Maybe she was planning on holding out to drive you crazy but couldn't hold out anymore and *pop*. lol

Anyways congrats on the new kids.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

YAY! Congratulations! I hope everything went smoothly for your first kidding.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!! :clap: :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah! finally!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Congrats!!!! and... ABOUT TIME SPARROW!!!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! :balloons:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!!! :applaud: :leap: :clap: Pics??? :laugh:


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

Aw congrats!!!! :stars: :stars: :bday: :balloons: arty: :cake:


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

hallelujah! Sparrow has had me on the edge of my seat waiting! Can't wait to see pics! Congrats on the first kidding - I'm sure it was an awesome experience!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:clap: Congrats... :thumb:


----------

